# Il boer goat shows?



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone have know of any boer goat shows in IL this summer?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

McLean county fair in August 1-5 i will tell you if the dates change because i may be in July


----------

